# New guy Wondering if the enlarger I have listed here is a good one?



## Schubacabra (Jan 15, 2013)

[h=2]I was wondering if this is a good enlarger. I'm new to this and don't have an enlarger at all at the moment so is this a good enlarger/deal?

BESELER 67CS2 CONDENSER ENLARGER-DARK ROOM EQP. - $150[/h]Date: 2012-12-18, 11:39AM EST


Beseler 67cs2 condenser enlarger with reversable column-print up to 11x14 on baseboard
reverse column make print as large as you want by using floor.6x7,6x6,6x4.5 or 35mm. film.
includes 50mm. lens,lensboard,below lens filter holder,red filter,negative carrier,two metal
easels 8x10 11x14,4x5 combi developing tank,five trays,time o light timer,loupe,tongs,
squegee,etc. New condition.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 15, 2013)

Seems like you will be getting just about everything you need except actual chemicals and, of course, instructions.   All the little items, if bought individually would add up to a fair amount ( I spent $40 on just a negative carrier for 6x4.5 negs) so the price is not too bad.  I have a Beseler 23CII enlarger that I've had for many  years and it's quite good;  but I don't know anything about the 67C2 model.   I think it may have been designed for color enlarging primarily;  but I could be wrong.    You can learn the basics and make decent prints with it.    If you discover that you need something better later on  you can always pick up another enlarger on ebay,   You'll already have everything else you need.
good luck,.


----------



## ann (Jan 15, 2013)

This enlarger is not a high end product, and yet not a beginner hobby tool either, but not much better,

I would offer 100, as these days enlargers are still still found sitting on a curb that are worth a lot more money.


----------



## Schubacabra (Jan 15, 2013)

Tuffythepug said:


> I have a Beseler 23CII enlarger



I found a free (working!) Beseler 23cII XL on craigslist, keeping my fingers crossed that I'm not to late to get it.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree with Ann; this is really just a step up from entry-level and I see at least two GOOD enlargers on local Craig's List & other used gear 'sites each week.  DON'T jump at the first thing that comes along!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 15, 2013)

*Moved to The Darkroom.*


----------



## Schubacabra (Jan 15, 2013)

I scored the Beseler 23cII XL for free! I'm on my way.


----------



## Mully (Jan 15, 2013)

One thing about free is it is easy to upgrade from .... use this one till you want something better and keep your eye out for another free one


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 15, 2013)

I was wondering if you got any other necessary items with the free enlarger.    If not, you need to keep an eye out for tanks, trays, timers, easels, etc..     all the stuff that was going to come with the other enlarger.


----------



## ann (Jan 15, 2013)

You should be able to find all that other stuff for less than $100 if you watch ebay, and other sites.

In fact I may have a lot of stuff at the lab . When you find out just what else you need and if interested pm a note and I will see what I can put together for you.

Since I am in Atlanta, shipping shouldn't be outrageous (famous last words  )


----------



## amolitor (Jan 15, 2013)

Align it (either with the controls it provides, or by improvising if it has no alignment controls) and put a good lens on it (which should cost like $25) and it'll be as good as any other enlarger in the world.

Enlargers are simple things, there just isn't a whole lot going on there. Good ones are more rigid and so on, and have more even light, and can light a larger negative evenly. For 35mm film, though, they're pretty darn near all equal. Some are easier to use than others, but you can produce outstanding work with darn near anything.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 15, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Align it (either with the controls it provides, or by improvising if it has no alignment controls) and put a good lens on it (which should cost like $25) and it'll be as good as any other enlarger in the world.
> 
> Enlargers are simple things, there just isn't a whole lot going on there. Good ones are more rigid and so on, and have more even light, and can light a larger negative evenly. For 35mm film, though, they're pretty darn near all equal. Some are easier to use than others, but you can produce outstanding work with darn near anything.



I agree with amolitor. I had an CII XL and it was a good, heavy, solid, enlarger with smooth accurate movements...for B&W processing anyway.


----------



## Schubacabra (Jan 15, 2013)

ann said:


> You should be able to find all that other stuff for less than $100 if you watch ebay, and other sites.
> 
> In fact I may have a lot of stuff at the lab . When you find out just what else you need and if interested pm a note and I will see what I can put together for you.
> 
> Since I am in Atlanta, shipping shouldn't be outrageous (famous last words  )



Thanks Ann I might take you up on that. I'm headed to Atlanta in a few weeks for Scott Antique markets show. I'm doing as many vintage items as possible to kind of set my darkroom apart and I'm into that kind of stuff so I'm getting a lot of that on ebay and etsy. Check out my other thread to see my work in progress. I'm going to document turning my closet into a darkroom as well as show the vintage items I'm going to use in it.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-i-m-noob-so-could-all-go-horribly-wrong.html


----------



## Schubacabra (Jan 15, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Align it (either with the controls it provides, or by improvising if it has no alignment controls) and put a good lens on it (which should cost like $25) and it'll be as good as any other enlarger in the world.
> 
> Enlargers are simple things, there just isn't a whole lot going on there. Good ones are more rigid and so on, and have more even light, and can light a larger negative evenly. For 35mm film, though, they're pretty darn near all equal. Some are easier to use than others, but you can produce outstanding work with darn near anything.



What would you recommend for a lens? I don't mind spending a little money on it since I didn't have to shell out anything for the enlarger.


----------



## ann (Jan 15, 2013)

nikkor, or schenider 6 elements are farily standard types. 50mm 2.8 for 34mm film.  Did it come with a lens board? If not, those are not that expensive.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 15, 2013)

I have Rogonar-S lenses made by Rodenstock. This is a middle-of-the line enlarging lens. Not their best, not their cheapest, but a pretty darn good lens (I am informed). I picked them up on eBay for $25 or so each.

The makers you're looking for are Rodenstock, Schneider, and Nikkor-EL. Anything else might be excellent, might be crap, and there's probably no need to bother with figuring out which since you can pick up something by the big 3 easily enough (unless you want to be an enlarging lens nerd, and there's nothing wrong with that -- search the internets, read, learn -- I just don't know anything about it!)

The big three each have 2 or 3 "lines" they have built over the years, usually a budget line and a better line, and a very good line (Nikkor-EL might be an exception here?). Within each line, it probably doesn't matter much which brand you go for. Budget Schneider is a lot like Budget Rodenstock is a lot like Budget Nikkor-EL, I am pretty sure, and so on.

I found that on eBay the Rodenstocks seem to go for much cheaper than the others, for equivalent lenses. The Rogonar-S line especially struck me as good bang for the buck (basically they're darn near free, and they're good lenses -- the next step up to the Better line seemed to be selling for Real Money back when I was looking).


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 15, 2013)

So far nobody has mentioned the reason for the different lenses.  50mm lens is  used for 35mm film, 75mm lens for 2 1/4 square and 90mm for the 2 1/4 X 3 1/4.  These lenses will cover the whole negative and give a reasonable height on  the enlarger.


----------



## Schubacabra (Jan 15, 2013)

bsinmich said:


> So far nobody has mentioned the reason for the different lenses.  50mm lens is  used for 35mm film, 75mm lens for 2 1/4 square and 90mm for the 2 1/4 X 3 1/4.  These lenses will cover the whole negative and give a reasonable height on  the enlarger.



I'm going to have to teach myself what that means. Thanks for mentioning it. I'm off to do my homework right now.


----------



## ann (Jan 16, 2013)

It just means, with different negative sizes (format) one needs different focal length lens to be sure the negabvtive is vcovered from edge to edge.  

With your new enlarger you will also need to change the negative stage. You will find a list of negatives size along the right hand side of the enlarger . You just move the upper stage of the enlarger so the arrow on the enlarger matches the size on the strut.


----------

